# Z-plasty lengthening (foot)



## Jamie Dezenzo

Hello all,

DX: Hammer toe deformity 5th right foot

extension contracture purely of the extensor digitorum longus. Did a Z-plasty of the tendon with a slide allowing approx 6mm of lengthening. This was brought the toe into position and no addition capsulotomy was required.

This is all that was done to the 5th

Is this unlisted? seems more than 28234 
Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## mcerlini

*28234*

no, this code is not unlisted. you have the right code if the lengthening is done on extensor tendon. usually this procedure is done with hammertoe, correction and if it is then you need 59 modifier if you bill with 28285 which is the hammertoe, correction.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

thanks much!


----------



## Billington

http://www2.aaos.org/aaos/archives/bulletin/dec03/code.htm You many want to look at this link from AAOS Bulletin 2003. It lists what is included with a hammertoe, and what can be reported seperately. You would not want to bill 28234-59 with a hammertoe, unless they were on seperate toes.


----------

